
Show HN: Joob – A simple and flexible batch job manager for JavaScript - jamohile
https://www.npmjs.com/package/joob
======
gitgud
Like the name Job => Joob. Seems like a great simple abstraction, and the
documentation is really great.

But, this is a very crowded space on NPM, so how does this compare to gulp or
grunt?

